# OMG ...Lyft Destination Filter SUCKS !!!!



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

So it’s the last weekend of Sundance, and I’m in Salt Lake City, set a destination for Park city, get a ping and I’m thinking cool I’m going to Park city, nooooooo, I end up in freaking Draper... Did that run because it was a $20 ride, set my destination again to Park city, get a ping and I’m all excited again, but nope I end up in downtown Salt Lake again. DF does not work on Lyft!!!


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

It used to be awesome. Since got changed to 2 from 6. It’s not worked.

Make sure you select the right one.bi thought I had it on once then it kept giving me all these ridesthat were mainly The same area I was in, a few further away and then it shut off and said time to get you to your destination, which I would then dead mile to to make the time I selected. There are two choices.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> So it's the last weekend of Sundance, and I'm in Salt Lake City, set a destination for Park city, get a ping and I'm thinking cool I'm going to Park city, nooooooo, I end up in freaking Draper... Did that run because it was a $20 ride, set my destination again to Park city, get a ping and I'm all excited again, but nope I end up in downtown Salt Lake again. DF does not work on Lyft!!!


 Lyft sucks in general.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MissAnne said:


> So it's the last weekend of Sundance, and I'm in Salt Lake City, set a destination for Park city, get a ping and I'm thinking cool I'm going to Park city, nooooooo, I end up in freaking Draper... Did that run because it was a $20 ride, set my destination again to Park city, get a ping and I'm all excited again, but nope I end up in downtown Salt Lake again. DF does not work on Lyft!!!


&#128514;&#128514; has anything of Lyft ever worked.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i have about 4700 rides .
here lyft is better then uber . uber just dont pay enough unless you like earning 12 dollars an hour driving pax after pax 
both destination filters are trash they used to be good no longer


----------



## Destaks (Sep 10, 2018)

I drive in the bay area. I don't know if all markets get the same treatment. But what I've discovered in the past week is sad with regards to the DF. It actually was great before. I always knew that if I got a point it would be taking me towards my destination. But now in the past week Lyft will ask you what time you will be wanting to arrive. They automatically choose a time that's 3 hours ahead. Even if you want to arrive in an hour, you can't, coz you can only choose a time that's 2 hours or more. And guess what, they know you don't need 3 hours to get to your destination. It's just their way of using you in a holding pattern until the filter expires. Oh yes, I hate the expiring DF. So here is my example. Just yesterday I was in San Jose. Set DF to go back to San Francisco. I didn't pay much attention to the arrival time, so I picked the default 3 hours. Distance from San Jose to San Francisco is about 50 miles. 15 miles into the trip towards SF, I get a ping. I go to get the pax, and guess what? He's going to San Jose. I was so pissed with myself. Of course I was still only 20 minutes into my DF so for Lyft it's fair game. I can go back to San Jose and back towards SF and that will all still happen in the 3 hour window. Don't be a fool like me. I won't repeat my mistake for sure.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

They can go eff themselves because I'm not taking customers 15-20 minutes away.


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

Destaks said:


> I drive in the bay area. I don't know if all markets get the same treatment. But what I've discovered in the past week is sad with regards to the DF. It actually was great before. I always knew that if I got a point it would be taking me towards my destination. But now in the past week Lyft will ask you what time you will be wanting to arrive. They automatically choose a time that's 3 hours ahead. Even if you want to arrive in an hour, you can't, coz you can only choose a time that's 2 hours or more. And guess what, they know you don't need 3 hours to get to your destination. It's just their way of using you in a holding pattern until the filter expires. Oh yes, I hate the expiring DF. So here is my example. Just yesterday I was in San Jose. Set DF to go back to San Francisco. I didn't pay much attention to the arrival time, so I picked the default 3 hours. Distance from San Jose to San Francisco is about 50 miles. 15 miles into the trip towards SF, I get a ping. I go to get the pax, and guess what? He's going to San Jose. I was so pissed with myself. Of course I was still only 20 minutes into my DF so for Lyft it's fair game. I can go back to San Jose and back towards SF and that will all still happen in the 3 hour window. Don't be a fool like me. I won't repeat my mistake for sure.


Your forgotting that the app will automatically sign you out of driver mode if you either reject 3 rides that the pickup locations are way out of your way or after 10-20 minutes


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

nutzareus said:


> View attachment 410615
> 
> 
> They can go eff themselves because I'm not taking customers 15-20 minutes away.


That's a Lyft badge


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

New2This said:


> That's a Lyft badge


Who cares about what lyft wants ... they could easily improve this so its equitable for everyone. Any ride you don't want to take you aren't obligated . If a passenger gets in the car and they are headed anywhere that is going to cause me to miss a meeting , pick up a kid , or whatever the reason may be I'm not taking it . Don't care about the community or the passenger. A tech company should be able to make some basic changes so their tech works but they only care about their bottom line. Once you start focusing on yours you'll do better at this gig.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Destaks said:


> I drive in the bay area. I don't know if all markets get the same treatment. But what I've discovered in the past week is sad with regards to the DF. It actually was great before. I always knew that if I got a point it would be taking me towards my destination. But now in the past week Lyft will ask you what time you will be wanting to arrive. They automatically choose a time that's 3 hours ahead. Even if you want to arrive in an hour, you can't, coz you can only choose a time that's 2 hours or more. And guess what, they know you don't need 3 hours to get to your destination. It's just their way of using you in a holding pattern until the filter expires. Oh yes, I hate the expiring DF. So here is my example. Just yesterday I was in San Jose. Set DF to go back to San Francisco. I didn't pay much attention to the arrival time, so I picked the default 3 hours. Distance from San Jose to San Francisco is about 50 miles. 15 miles into the trip towards SF, I get a ping. I go to get the pax, and guess what? He's going to San Jose. I was so pissed with myself. Of course I was still only 20 minutes into my DF so for Lyft it's fair game. I can go back to San Jose and back towards SF and that will all still happen in the 3 hour window. Don't be a fool like me. I won't repeat my mistake for sure.


That is not a destination filter, it's an alarm to tell you when you need to stop driving. Pick the other one. I fell for it too and drive 5 or 6 rides going nowhere closer to my destination which was was maybe 40 minutes away. Then when I had like 45 minutes to the time I said I needed to be at my destination. It said time to head home and turned me offline so I had to deadmile it back.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Taking away 4 uses really grinds my gears.

It use to really suck in LA but seems better there. But I avoid that place.

Generally for me it works pretty well. But time out after 30 minutes, well that was fine with 6 uses. 2 just proves you don't give a F about those that make you money. Like every other change that happens.

I read here somewhere that the programers U/L, hate the DF. probably cause you programmers suck at it. So don't expect it to change.


----------



## Ozzone (Feb 23, 2019)

I have also complained about only getting 2 tries. Lyft should compromise and give us at least 3 a day.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Ozzone said:


> I have also complained about only getting 2 tries. Lyft should compromise and give us at least 3 a day.


I have complained too. Complain through your HUB website, and to Lyft directly. Most importantly, don't give in to the blackmail attempt to get you to go online without the Destination filter, when you would really rather have it. Doing that is giving Lyft exactly what they want.

Also...somewhat related. When you get the pop-up asking "How was your Lyft experience today", don't give a bad rating. Doing that reduces my ride volume. (Lyft asks us that question even if we go online at 10am, and go offline at 10:30am briefly to do something.)


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

MissAnne said:


> So it's the last weekend of Sundance, and I'm in Salt Lake City, set a destination for Park city, get a ping and I'm thinking cool I'm going to Park city, nooooooo, I end up in freaking Draper... Did that run because it was a $20 ride, set my destination again to Park city, get a ping and I'm all excited again, but nope I end up in downtown Salt Lake again. DF does not work on Lyft!!!


When that happens I call up and complain. I'm pretty sure the DF is bypassed when there's no one else around but you to take the ride.


----------

